# Too much folic acid?



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can you take too much flux acid? I am taking a fertility multivitamin with 400 in but I want to try and lengthen my luteral phase so want to take b100vits which also has 400 in as well and I will eat some with diet. Is this too much?


----------



## Delia12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

You should definitely be taking 800 mcg, that’s what I read. If you are going to take more than recommended just make sure you take it in a break as these extra vitamin Qty body can’t absorb all at a time.

Folic acid is a water-soluble vitamin, so your body will flush out the excess if you consume too much. For some women, however, getting too much folate may hide a B-12 deficiency, which is sometimes a problem for vegetarians. But this should not be a problem in your case, as you are planning to take B vitamins as well. Ask your doctor if you think you may be at risk.	
Hope it helps. fertility blessings!!!


----------

